# {ROM}[Pure Gingerbread]OMGB 1.2.3{2.3.7}



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Presents...

*OMGB 1.2.3*

Current version 1.2.3 as of Aug 7

_[DISCLAIMER: If you are flashing this you have already voided your manufacturer's warranty. If you are flashing this you realize that this is unsupported software. Your device may break as a result of flashing this unsupported software. t3hh4xx0r team is not responsible for anything that might happen to your phone or you as a result of flashing this software. That includes but is not limited to bricked phones, world war, your alarm not waking you up and as a result you getting fired, or orgasms. That said, thank you for trying it.]_

OMGB = Pure Gingerbread AOSP. Minimal deviations from stock.

Check the thanks page for a full list of contributions.

This is for all you guys out there who want their phone slim, sleek, and *fast*.
2.3.7 Based.
Fast
Minimal deviations from stock
Three in one reboot mod
Extra Rom info in About Phone
Screen On/Off animation enabled by default
Ubuntu font
T3hh4xx0r Wallpapers
TMO Theme Changer
FM Radio
Stripped down God Mode for easy addons and nightlies download.

*Feature list and screenshots are subject to change at any time. They also may not exactly reflect what you see in rom, due to different device features.




























*Device Specific Information*
None.

Changelog found in rom under About OMGB
Downloads
Thanks
Source
Twitter
IRC or #r2gb on Freenode


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

updated. any evo users over here on rootz?


----------



## samah (Aug 1, 2011)

Only joined for this ROM. Haven't checked much of anything else.

Thanks for the update, btw.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Your very welcome.


----------



## The Batman (Aug 13, 2011)

"r2doesinc said:


> updated. any evo users over here on rootz?


Evo user here. LOL. You are not alone.


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

More EVO users will be forthcoming. By the way, I'm one of the many who love your rom and how pure you keep it. Thank you. I just nandroided back from it late last night because no matter what I did, I could not get the Android System use level to drop and I did not want to change my PRL to an earlier version. Is that something that is being looked at to see why it is occurring?


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

i havent looked at it because i dont see it as a problem. granted, the evo isnt my DD, so i dont see the impact (if any) that it has on proformance


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> i havent looked at it because i dont see it as a problem. granted, the evo isnt my DD, so i dont see the impact (if any) that it has on proformance


Understood and i appreciate the response. Enjoy your evening... 

from my EVO 4G


----------



## Linsalata28 (Aug 25, 2011)

I might check this out I just found this site through your ROM on xda I didn't even know there was an update to this .
Is there much of a difference from the nightly build ?
Thanks for all your awesome work btw.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

this is a whole diuffernt rom from the ones i do nightlies for.


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

Linsalata28 said:


> I might check this out I just found this site through your ROM on xda I didn't even know there was an update to this .
> Is there much of a difference from the nightly build ?
> Thanks for all your awesome work btw.


OMGB = pretty much pure AOSP, very minimal modding
OMFGB = bunch of cool mods and extras, but nightly based rather than stable (but is rock solid stable imho)

Hope that clears things up a bit.


----------



## PhantomPhreak53 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have tried many of the AOSP 2.3.5 roms but I have had a problem with all 2.3.5 AOSP roms so far. I have this issue where maybe once or twice a day when I make or receive a phone call, I get complete silence on the other end. I pick up the phone and it shows the counter ticking up as it is connected but I can't hear anything. They can hear me though. If I hang up and make a call again, it will do it again. The only way I can fix it is a reboot. I thought maybe my speaker was going bad so I flashed a Sense rom and ran it for two weeks. Didn't have a single issue. I then flashed a 2.3.5 rom again and the issue came back. I then flashed a 2.3.4 AOSP rom and have been running it for almost 3 weeks and have not had the same issue. I would really love to try this AOSP rom but I am afraid of the phone issue and this is a deal breaker for me. Has anyone reported this issue with your rom?


----------



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi! just rooted and flashed this rom, all ok except for wimax keeps "turning on..." and never gives me 4g. Do I need to flash update my radio? currently baseband version is at 1.39. Am I supposed to flash another 4g radio baseband? Thanks!


----------



## psousa781 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just flashed this earlier today and so far it's great. Really flies and no bugs that I've been able to find.

Sent from my Evo using Tapatalk


----------

